# How often should I feed my 1 year old golden?



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am currently feeding my 1 year old female golden twice a day, morning and evening. She eats raw food about 14 oz. per day (obviously split between the two feedings). Should I feed her just once a day this same amount? I was recommended by the breeder to feed just once a day adjusting the amount of food to her activity level. My personal feeling is twice a day is better. Any other opinions or advice? Thanks!


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

I've always fed my older dog who is 3, once a day in the evening, 1lb(of course when she was a pup it was 2 times a day). I do give her a frozen chicken neck in the morning though but that isn't much as they aren't very big.. I still feed the 7 month old twice a day but am also looking to switch to once a day at some point after 1 year old. I think as long as they are getting what they need, once a day is fine or split into two..thats from my own experience.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

We have been feeding twice a day since he was old enough to get switched off of eating 3 meals a day. It's really the total amount of food that matters IMO, not the number of meals. We feed 1 cup of dry food twice a day.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

We feed 2X a day (approx 7am & 6pm) 1 1/4 cups of kibble since 6 months old.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

We have always fed our dogs twice a day. For myself, I just think it's too long between meals doing once a day. I am sure the dog gets used to whatever the feeding schedule is.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

You can do once or twice a day, either is fine. Once tends to be easy with raw since you are getting raw food ready, but twice a day isn't going to hurt anything!


----------

